# What cage?



## Cage confused (Mar 14, 2009)

i cant find an apropriate cage for a syrian hamster anywhere! all of the cages are either too small or too expensive. i thought i found a perfect one that is about 70 cm L by 50cm W by 52 cm H for 29.99 canadian dollars, Ware Mfg 2-Level Medium Clean Living Small Pet Cage with Rolling Base - Habitats & Cages - Small Pet - PetSmart

BUT...it says its for ferrets, chinchillas and guinea pigs, not hamsters. the wires are about one inch apart. a pet store employee said that a syrian could escape...:cryin:

i cant find any other good cages for a syrian. i dont want it to practically live in a jail cell, but i don't want it to escape and starve! i dont have much to spend either. :mad2:

What shuld i do?


----------



## ferretwumun5 (Mar 5, 2009)

have you tryed ebay
i dont know anything about hamsters tho
a perpex type cage would be better than wires i m o


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Theres loads around...

yeah perpexs is good idea..

what about this one..

https://www.thearkpetshop.com/index.php?p=2_4&gr=Duna Funa Cage 55x47x37.5cm&pid=7336


----------



## Cage confused (Mar 14, 2009)

ya, ebay was my first bet, but all of them were too small for a syrian. i dont live in the UK, i live in canada, but this forum looked really helpful so i tried it. i've never heard of perpexs but i will google it. thnx!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Could you maybe buy a glass tank? you could add toys to it.


----------



## Cage confused (Mar 14, 2009)

Marcia said:


> Could you maybe buy a glass tank? you could add toys to it.


Well, i already have one, and its big enough, and im thinking its my last resort because it's hard to move around and right now its in the garage not being used. its probably 15-17 gallons, which is pretty big, and i have nowhere to put it:nonod: also, i want to add a wheel, but im afraid when i put it on the bedding it will fall over and hurt the hamster. but i will use it if i have to.

im just terrified at the prospect of cleaning the tank!:eek6:


----------



## ferretwumun5 (Mar 5, 2009)

perpex= plexie glass 
i think thats what its called where you are
its plastic basicly molded to house hamsters 
they usually have a sleep area a poo area & a play area
all sort of joined by tubes well neighbours was hope this helps you
just been on ebay there are loads of plastic cages on there
have another wee look


----------



## Cage confused (Mar 14, 2009)

OHHHH!!!!!!!plexi glass!!!:biggrin: usually its used for surruonding a hockey arena for the puck to bounce off of though. i never knew it was used for hamster cages! i dont think they sell those here in canada


----------



## ferretwumun5 (Mar 5, 2009)

they sell them on ebay US i looked


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Have you tried making a bin cage? I'm working on two at the moment. They are like tanks but lighter and easier to clean and you can pick the size you want. If you are worried about the wheel falling you can install it in the side.
Bin Cages Made Easy - HCWIKI! 
These are good for people on a tight budget. I wouldn't surgest putting the holes low like this person did though because a syrian would chew though it. But if you put them up high it should be fine and you can make second levels if you want too.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

That first cage you suggested is way too small unfortunately. You can go for a zoozone cage with the bars one inch apart, they are great cages, however you will have to buy a finer mesh (you can buy this at a hardware shop) and just stick it to the top with strong tape, making sure to round off any sharp edges.

Otherwise, bin cages are a good option!


----------



## Nessajay (Mar 14, 2009)

I would like to point out that the new duna cage if the same size as the zoozone but that bar spacing if about 1cm.

I think its on offer somewhere as well, I will let you know if i find it.


----------



## Cookie-Babe (Mar 17, 2009)

I have got Cookie Peggy Metro Hamster Cage by Savic-Cages and stands-Pets at Home: Buy Pet Supplies from our Online UK Pet Shop he loves it


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ah yes, the new duna Multy, its guinea pig sized, but it has hamster bar spacing...I was going to buy it for Misty as it looks great, but I went for a different one in the end, purely because I liked the look of the IMAC Fantasy more.

Cages : Ferplast Duna 'Multy' Guinea Pig and Rabbit Cage + FREE DELIVERY : EQUINECANINEFELINE

It's a great price too.

Unfortunately the Savic Peggy Metro above is too small for a Syrian so I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Nessajay (Mar 14, 2009)

I've never used imacs, though alot of people i know who had robos in them had them get out a lot, they are too small for syrians really.

I guess for a russian ww or campbell i could consider getting one just to try. all my single campbells and ww's are in duna funs, pairs are in gabber rexs.

if it help you can find some rat cages or even small rabbit cages caper and a great size for syrians. and you could look on ebay for a cambridge near you?


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Nessajay said:


> I've never used imacs, though alot of people i know who had robos in them had them get out a lot, they are too small for syrians really.
> 
> I guess for a russian ww or campbell i could consider getting one just to try. all my single campbells and ww's are in duna funs, pairs are in gabber rexs.
> 
> if it help you can find some rat cages or even small rabbit cages caper and a great size for syrians. and you could look on ebay for a cambridge near you?


The IMAC is 58cm, A suitable length for a Syrian. I wouldn't house one in a single IMAC, but I've ordered the extension too.


----------



## Cage confused (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks all of you! At first i got a 3 level:w00t:small animal home, but it turnes out that the 9 week old black bear hamster would have gotten out because of the 1cm and a half bar spacing:cryin:

Then, i got a much smaller cage (37cmL by 23cmW by 38cmH)
it included everything but the hamster.
bad part is that its probably too small. 
he doesnt bite the wires, is that good?
he seems pretty happy in there, and the employee from the pet shop i got him from said that size doesnt really matter, as long as there's food, water and a wheel:blink:

dunno.
thnx for the help, guys.
too bad i got a small cage, my parents and grandparents loved it, and considering im 13, older people think they know better than me:glare:

if he outgrows his cage, i guess i'll move him to the fish tank.

o well, hes the cutest lil guy i've ever seen(no offence, my opinion)


----------



## Cage confused (Mar 14, 2009)

btw, im probably still cage confused!:sad:


----------



## Cage confused (Mar 14, 2009)

o yea, what do i do if my hammy only lets me stroke him, and is scared and his eyes pop out a little(is that normal?) when i try to hold him.should i keep tryign or just stop my wishful thinking of him being able to let me carry him. i just got him, so is that the reason?:confused1:


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Cage confused said:


> o yea, what do i do if my hammy only lets me stroke him, and is scared and his eyes pop out a little(is that normal?) when i try to hold him.should i keep tryign or just stop my wishful thinking of him being able to let me carry him. i just got him, so is that the reason?:confused1:


Your hammie should let you hold him with time...keep talking to him and stroking him. You could try laying your hand out flat and see if he walks onto it...if not, cup him in both of your hands rather than picking him up around his ribs!!

As you just got him, he will need to get used to his new surroundings and new owner!!

Don't worry...I am sure he will come round!! :thumbsup::eek6:


----------



## Cage confused (Mar 14, 2009)

cherrie_b said:


> Your hammie should let you hold him with time...keep talking to him and stroking him. You could try laying your hand out flat and see if he walks onto it...if not, cup him in both of your hands rather than picking him up around his ribs!!
> 
> As you just got him, he will need to get used to his new surroundings and new owner!!
> 
> Don't worry...I am sure he will come round!! :thumbsup::eek6:


Thanks! He ate out of my hand today:yikes:, but he doesnt step onto my hand yet. xpt when hes climbing the wires and he got to high he'll move his hindlegs onto my hand so i can move him down. :001_wub:


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Cage confused said:


> Thanks! He ate out of my hand today:yikes:, but he doesnt step onto my hand yet. xpt when hes climbing the wires and he got to high he'll move his hindlegs onto my hand so i can move him down. :001_wub:


awww, see...progress already!! 

well done!! 

I have a new hammie, 10 weeks old, who doesn't like to be held. I have found the only way of getting him out is to cup my hands around him so that he has no choice...eventually they will learn that we are not going to hurt them and will get used to being handled.

Have you managed to get a new cage? Where abouts do you live? I could have a look on ebay for you and you could get your parents to have a look too...you can usually get a cheap cage if you collect...


----------



## Cage confused (Mar 14, 2009)

cherrie_b said:


> Have you managed to get a new cage? Where abouts do you live? I could have a look on ebay for you and you could get your parents to have a look too...you can usually get a cheap cage if you collect...


I live in canada, so i dont think that would work
When i told her that you offered to look into it for me my mom told me to appreciate what i have and gave me all these examples of people making do with what they had.:blink:

So i gess my hammy will just have to make do with his cage.
I took him out of his cage today and put him in a clear plastic bin and he looked around my room and took in the sights.  but he peed and pood in it:

Thanks for the offer anyway1


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Woah...I thought you were in the UK!! 

Ah ok. You're Mum is a wise lady then!!  

Do you have any pics of your hammie? We would love to see!!


----------



## Cage confused (Mar 14, 2009)

i'll get photos soon!


----------



## Cage confused (Mar 14, 2009)

here he is!:tongue:


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

awww...he is beautiful!!   What is his name? Black Bear?? hehe


----------



## Cage confused (Mar 14, 2009)

lolz. No, he has a longer name than that. dont laugh!

His name is......Twilight Onyx Hanter Sean Huang.

Twilight=his first name, my fav book! EDWARD!!!!:001_wub: I was gunna name him Edward, but i dont like that name. (I just might be a groupie though!)
Onyx= i think its a black stone, thats his middle name
Hanter=my brother whos three made this up, and its Twilights middle name,too
Sean=My dad wanted the hammy to be named after him, so he gave twilight the middle name Sean(pronounced shawn)
Huang=his last name, its our last name too

If this is sorta confusing, we all call him Twilight. Xpt my bro, who calls him hanter.


----------



## Cage confused (Mar 14, 2009)

cherrie_b said:


> awww...he is beautiful!!


Thank! XD

Oh, and he let me hold him with out squirming for 10 seconds!!!!!
I LOOOOOOVE HIM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

aww bless!! That is a long name...appropriate tho!!

My hammies all have short names...

Chesnie, Max, Coco, Casper, Rolo, Charlie, Sonic and Milo.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

He's gorgeous, and I love the name! (Another Twilight fan )


----------



## Cage confused (Mar 14, 2009)

cherrie_b said:


> aww bless!! That is a long name...appropriate tho!!
> 
> My hammies all have short names...
> 
> Chesnie, Max, Coco, Casper, Rolo, Charlie, Sonic and Milo.


Yeah, i wanted it just to be Twilight Onyx Huang, but then my bro and my dad intervened. Twilight's just the main name tho.

I love the name milo! its so awesome!


----------



## Cage confused (Mar 14, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> He's gorgeous, and I love the name! (Another Twilight fan )


WHOOOO!!! way to go!!!!!

TWILIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Isnt edward sooooooo hot?


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

Cage confused said:


> WHOOOO!!! way to go!!!!!
> 
> TWILIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Isnt edward sooooooo hot?


i liked him in the harry potter film damn it!!!

now he is more famous i dont stand a chance


----------



## Cage confused (Mar 14, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> i liked him in the harry potter film damn it!!!
> 
> now he is more famous i dont stand a chance


All of them are too famous. sigh. But a girl can dream, right?


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Cage confused said:


> WHOOOO!!! way to go!!!!!
> 
> TWILIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Isnt edward sooooooo hot?


I've not actually seen the film - my nearest cinema is 2 hours away  but I can't wait to see the film when its on DVD!


----------

